# Tegu Treats Thread



## apocalypse910 (Jun 8, 2014)

We have some great food threads going, but I wanted to do one for treats. It took me ages but I've finally found a few dog/cat treats he loves. I've been trying to find non-refrigerated treats with reasonable/healthy ingredient lists. I've also noticed that most dog/cat treats have smoke flavors and stuff added which loki hates - I'm assuming it is the same with most tegus. 

*Loki's favorites:*
Tundra Dog Treat - Venison, Elk, Quail, Trout. We found these today and they are loki's new favorite thing ever. They are a bit softer than most of the freeze dried treats and he's going nuts for them. He keeps coming to the door to check if I have more for him. At least my training is going well.

Savory Tuna Flakes (petco)- Pure shaved tuna. Loki loves these but they are somewhat unsubstantial and hard to feed by hand. They are great for getting him to try new foods though. He'll try any food if I put tuna flakes on it.

Carnivore Kisses Duck Treats - Another favorite, reasonable sized freeze dried duck pieces. Loki goes crazy for these. 

Polkadog cod skins - A little too crunchy in my opinion (also needs to be broken up). Loki loves them though and doesn't seem to have any problem eating them. It is always a good sign when he runs to the corner with his treat so I don't steal it. 


So what are your tegu's favorite non-staple foods? 
Also he's not spoiled - stop judging me!


----------



## Josh (Jun 8, 2014)

Great thread idea. Can't wait to see what folks come up with. Also, thanks for linking directly to the products you mentioned so we know exactly what you're talking about!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 11, 2014)

Here he is eating some of the tundra treats today and being adorable:


----------



## marydd (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow! Thank you!


----------



## marydd (Jun 17, 2014)

So I got my tegu the tuna flakes from Petco. At first she was not sure about them but she tried them and nearly took a off my finger because I was not feeding them to her quick enough! Great advice.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 17, 2014)

marydd said:


> So I got my tegu the tuna flakes from Petco. At first she was not sure about them but she tried them and nearly took a off my finger because I was not feeding them to her quick enough! Great advice.



Haahaa - Yeah they do not mess around when it comes to tuna treats  Really happy she liked them!

The company that makes the tundra treats is sending me samples of some of the other flavors - can't wait to see what he thinks.


----------

